# December 2017 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jan 10, 2018)

Congratulations to @anonymouscuban for "Morning light on the dunes."


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 10, 2018)

Leading lines for days!

Great shot and great win! Congrats!


----------



## anonymouscuban (Jan 10, 2018)

OH WOW! 

Thank you guys. Very honored. Thank you! Thank you!! Thank you!!!


----------



## terri (Jan 10, 2018)

Beautiful shot.  Congrats!


----------



## BrentC (Jan 10, 2018)

Congrats!  Gorgeous image.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 10, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> Leading lines for days!
> 
> Great shot and great win! Congrats!


^^^ spot on ^^^


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 10, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Peeb (Jan 10, 2018)

Sweet!  I really dug (pardon the pun) this photo!!


----------



## PJcam (Jan 11, 2018)

Well 'dune' snowbear.

Great image, the lines in the sand take the eye to the hills and sky in the distance.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 11, 2018)

Wonderful shot and it absolutely deserved to win!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 11, 2018)

Congrats!  Love the lines, shadows & color!  Great shot!


----------

